# O.t Fraud- Malden



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

*Malden cop investigated for OT fraud
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Saturday, August 26, 2006

*T*he head of the Malden police union is at the center of a probe into an overtime scam after department brass allegedly caught him trying to cash in for hours he wasn't working, the Herald has learned. 
Michael Sawicki, an 18-year veteran of the department, is under investigation for submitting phony overtime slips that allegedly paid him $6,000 for hours he was actually off duty, sources said. 
Malden police Chief Ken Coye confirmed the investigation but declined further comment, saying he expected a "resolution" to the case early next week. Malden Mayor Richard Howard also declined comment other than to say the matter is under investigation. 
One source said the charges surfaced after an internal audit of overtime pay by the Police Department found that Sawicki allegedly submitted several phony overtime slips over eight months. 
In addition to the alleged overtime scam, Sawicki is under investigation for charges he made on a credit card issued by the Malden Patrolmen's Union, sources said. 
The Middlesex District Attorney's Office is being briefed on the case, and Sawicki could face possible criminal charges, a source said. 
Sawicki, who could not be reached for comment, is the department's elderly affairs officer and is out on administrative leave pending the outcome of the investigation.


----------

